# 05 Touareg Cam Code on Driver's Side Won't Go Away After Chain Tensioner Replacement



## nwmotorwholesale (Sep 13, 2017)

We have a 2005 Touareg that had a faulty timing chain tensioner on the driver side. It was replaced and timing has been checked and verified several times, however the code for driver side cam sensor is still present. Sensor was replaced to no effect. At full throttle, cam phasing is positive on passenger side, but negative on driver side (advanced/retarded). We are wondering if the replacement tensioner we received was for the wrong side...? Wondering if anyone could help with info about the direction of rotation for each side of tensioner. Has anyone seen this before? Thanks!


----------

